# Healing and Wellbeing > General Health >  >  Random Health Thoughts

## IllusionOfHappiness

::):  What are your health thoughts?

----------


## Otherside

Head was bad again today. Just right above the eyes, as though two pins were stabbing through my skull and down into my eyeballs. Never been so bad thay I've had to skip a morning. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Just used mouthwash with fluoride in it. I'm thirsty, but I'm supposed to wait 30 minutes before eating etc. so I don't ingest the stuff. Wondering if anyone else even follows those rules or I'm just more paranoid about it because of the dental course I took :/. I mean I'm ingesting it anyway to some extent. Prooobably I should just buy the stuff without fluoride.

----------


## Member11

I got a date for my surgery, even though I need it and I want it, it is hard not to be a little worried about something going wrong  ::(:

----------


## Otherside

Heads bad again. Same spot as always, just right behind yhe eyes. Need to see the doctor about this at some point, but I feel like.ive been going a lot lately. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

No quoting the scriptures at her? She gets away lightly. I get the scriptures thrown at me in the last sex thread we posted in.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I'm getting stomach aches from stress. *sigh*

I just need my boss to tell me what we're doing. Get me on a schedule. Get me on a sales route. Get me doing resets. Something.

I hate just....waiting.

I'm getting paid to sit on my [BEEP] today. And pretty much, yesterday, too.

Come on man, give me something to do. My stomach is in knots right now.

----------


## Sk1n1m1n

Oh man i hate this chronic pain condition, ive had enough of it its driving me insane grrr 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Otherside

Current process in trying to get a gp appointment at my surgery.

"Hello can I make an appointment because I need more pills?"

Expect a rather long wait for one, but eh.

"Nope sorry, we don't do appointments anymore in advance. Please call up tomorrow at 8:30 and get one on the day."

Get up and call. Get the exact same receptionist.

"I would like to make an appointment today."

Get asked why. Explain.

"That is not urgent. You cannot have an appointment."

I eventually do get an appointment after arguing that it has been impossible to make a "not urgent" appointment in advance since December, originally because of "it issues" which are now just "policy", so how the heck does she expect me to get a refill? 

Thankfully the gp is nice  and also issues me with a twelve month prescription for my pills so I don't have to go through this again in a few months.

Sent from my G3121 using Tapatalk

----------


## Otherside

How the hell do you talk to people about your health problems when they are I'm complete denial that anything could. Be wrong, despite the fact that you have medical tests saying that there is?

Like, I get it. I really, really, really fucking do. I am not the grand model of health. My diet is not perfect. I probably don't get enough sleep at times and I could definatly do with doing more exercise. But magically sorting those things out in my isn't going to solve this. And I wish you'd just listen to me when I talk about this instead of insisting that those are the causes!

I mean, why am I even surprised? I shouldn't be. Even the doctors noticed it eventually. It's not like there's a note on my file saying "this person downplays things". 

Sent from my G3121 using Tapatalk

----------


## CloudMaker

Being old SUCKS

----------


## AtropaBelladonna

I have a cramp in my abdomen from dancing all day ouch !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Wash your hands. Wash your hands. No. Really. Wash your hands.

I'm vigilant about this. To the point where it's almost an obsession.

And hey? Guess what? I very, very rarely get sick. I have stomach problems lol. But I can't tell you when the time I got a cold was.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

I legitimately do not remember creating this thread.  :shrug: 
I guess let's just roll with it then. Well, most of my thoughts are health thoughts lately. And they're most definitely not random.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> I think that is the dangers of the Internet.  We are constantly leaving a trail of information, and yet we are unaware of where it is all going.



Yeah I'm not the biggest fan of that, internet addict or not. I don't really do the social media thing. To be fair though I made this in late 2016. I probably don't remember much else of that time period either. Things just get forgotten and buried. 

I'm realizing how depressing my posts are sounding haha. They're not terribly bad; just thoughts. Observations.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I’m very, very cautiously optimistic right now. I went thru absolute pure hell last week with stomach problems. I started a new med Thu night that seems to be working for me. This would be med number 30? 40? That I’ve tried? I have seriously lost count. Have been keeping food down finally. No (or very rarely any) nausea this weekend. My appetite is mostly back.

I haven’t jumped on a scale yet but I know I’ve lost some pounds the last couple months. My clothes fit looser. Losing weight the hard way. I guess that’s what happens when you eat one tiny, and I mean tiny meal a day, and go three to four days without eating anything at times.

Fingers crossed I found meds that work this time.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh I hate migraines



I hope u feel better Kay (((hugs))). A dark room, quiet and a cold washcloth on my forehead helps me when I get them.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Idk what it is, but the trend of feeling better is still going. I had some stress-related stomach aches for about a half hour today, but they weren't nearly as bad as they have been in the last year or so. No nausea, no vomiting. I'm eating, staying hydrated. I never thought I'd be so glad to feel somewhat normal. Not great. Just. Somewhat normal. Functioning.

----------


## TwerkinForTalos

I think I'm slowly starving to death and my family is just watching.

----------


## Otherside

Having a blood test and hoping that your health has gotten worse so that you can actually start treatment and possibly maybe not spend all your time just...sleeping.

And then wondering if the work healthcare will fund this, but probably not. Although I'm at the point where I may just pay up anyway because for heaven's sake Im getting fed up with this.

----------


## lethargic nomad

I have floaters too but I only notice them when I look at bright light.  You kind of adjust after a while.

----------


## Koalafan

Oof got a sore hip >.<

----------


## fetisha

I hope I become more and more sterile as I get older.

----------


## Doseone

Degenerative disc disease/herniated disc, random muscles twitches, and now my arms are feeling numb at times.

 ::(:

----------


## Doseone

> I have similar issues, except the twitching.  But a couple days ago, I might have had a Xmas miracle.  I noticed for a long time that my right shoulder was a lot tighter than my left whenever I tried to clasp my hands behind my back.  So, just for the heck of it, I did shoulder stretches, really stretching it, and while doing so, I felt tingling sensations on my spine.  Later that night, I slept without pain for the first time in a long time.  I had already been doing leg/back stretches which provided some temporary relief, but I never connected tight shoulder muscles with back pain. I was at a point where I accepted the pain as a permanent part of life, but now I'm hopeful.  Too early to tell though.  Anyway, I hope you experience something similar....



Aww, well thank you. I'm in the process of trying to go to physical therapy/figure out how much my insurance will cover, etc. I'm prescribed Tizanadine which helps with pain while I'm asleep (mostly because it knocks me out lol). I'm also taking Meloxicam, but honestly don't notice much of an effect. I do tons of stretches, but they're mostly just a temporary fix. My doctor said that I should consider surgery if I'm starting to feel numbness in my legs. I've only gotten an mri of my lumbar region (which showed moderate disc narrowing/a slight herniation), so I'm kind or worried of what they'll find when they do higher up on the spine which they want to do. I've been reading that numbness in the arms/hands is associated with the discs/nerves in your neck. =/ My muscles are also tight in my shoulders because I can't sleep without my hands over my head (I try not to lol). But yeah, sucks that you're also dealing with something similar. It sucks.

----------


## fetisha

I hate having periods but I'm still glad I'm not a dude.

----------


## Doseone

> It blows. Yeah, I was thinking if your arms are getting numb, it sounds like something is going on higher up.  Unless there's nerve impingement at the peripheral level because of how you're sleeping? Another MRI or x-ray sounds like a good idea. A doctor mentioned mild issues in my neck but so far I don't have pain up there, just occasional clicking sounds when I rotate my head.  I had physical therapy.  The first couple of sessions were helpful because they showed me new exercises that I hadn't tried before. I had a spinal steroid injection which didn't help.  The thing that helped the most so far has been stretches and I want to avoid surgery if possible.  If you have tight shoulder muscles, definitely bring that up with your PT if you get hooked up with one.



Did the injection hurt? They recommended that as well, but I'm not sure if I want it. Lol. 

I've been doing calisthenics exercises (L sets, leg lifts, hollow bodies), but even those don't really help. I'm pretty sure my back is just too fucked up at this point. I'd be down for surgery if it helped. I'm so sick of pain. I wish I had money so I could fly to Panama and get stem cell injections. I heard good things about it.

----------


## Doseone

@sunrise

Yeah, that sounds shady. I watched a video on how the procedure is done a while back and the area seems very specific. I seriously doubt it could be accurately found by hand. That's pretty crazy! Stuff like that is what scares me about surgery. I guess that's the medical industry for you. =/ But hey, at least we have it better than when bloodletting and the like was the norm.  ::

----------


## Doseone

So I got prescribed Tramadol which is a supposed to be similar to opiods, so I'm hoping this will finally help. I also got a shot of something yesterday which really helped (I forgot the name). I'm also finally going to be starting physical therapy soon.

----------


## Doseone

> Tramadol rang a bell and I realized I have a bottle of that.  I didn't realize it was an opioid or maybe I did and forgot.  I'm pretty wary of opioids, so I'll fill the prescription but they just end up sitting in the cupboard.  Was that shot a steroid?  Glad you're getting relief.



I don't think it's technically an opioid, but it works similarly. Either way, I'm pretty cautious of the heavier stuff as well. It does seem to be helping, but not as much as that shot. It's not as strong as I thought it would be. But no, that wasn't a steroid injection. She told me the name, but I forgot it. I don't think I can get that everyday. It was just something that she offered, so I figured I try it. Lol.

----------


## Otherside

> So I got prescribed Tramadol which is a supposed to be similar to opiods, so I'm hoping this will finally help. I also got a shot of something yesterday which really helped (I forgot the name). I'm also finally going to be starting physical therapy soon.



I had a friend that used to take Tramadol for back pain whilst she was waiting steriod injections for it. It worked amazingly for her, so I hope it works for you too.  ::):

----------


## Cuchculan

Gastritis. Not an emetaphobics favourite thing to pick up. Was throwing up so much I thought I was going to choke. Ended up in a hospital for a few hours. Late into the night. Having all sorts of tests done on me. Been fed drips and the likes. Now it is medication to allow the body to recover as it took a battering. Insides were raw. No hot foods for the first few days. Just hurt if I ate the wrong thing. All to do with the lining. Said me to the doctor ' It was like my stomach was in my throat '. Still recovering. Pains here and there. But starting to eat a bit more by way of hotter foods and drinks. My mother playing nurse buys all these healthy sort of foods. Bless her. My body is like ' what is this strange healthy food '.

----------


## fetisha

I HATE ANTIBIOTICS! I hope I don't  go back to the dentist for another problem after my crown being removed. I hope I only deal with cleanings there and less pain.

----------


## Doseone

@sunrise

I found out what that injection was called if you're interested. Toradol. 

I also found out that my doctor is no longer practicing at the clinic I go to, so now I have to transfer or find another doctor. Plus my insurance only allows me to get a 7 day supply of one of my medications, so if I can't figure that out, I'm going to be in withdrawal land for the millionth time, basically. I'm hoping my new doctor will just give me a refill over the phone if I explain my situation, but who knows. If not, I'll just have to wean off, I guess. Grrrr.

----------


## Doseone

I think it's because it's potential for abuse. They said I'd need to call my doctor, who would have to call my insurance and explain that it was longterm, persistent pain, which doesn't make much sense because she's the one that wrote me the prescription for a month supply in the first place. Just more unnecessary jumping through hoops. Sigh.

----------


## Otherside

So my mental health has been playing up lately. I've been advised to speak to a psychiatrist. So despite the fact that it has been stated to me many times that "people with my mental health condition greatly benefit from monitoring from a psych...well, that's not quite what happens. And you end up being seen only when a crisis happens. Sorry, two years after the crisis happens because of the waiting list. Unless you get lucky enough to bag a cancellation. 

But I get private medical insurance through work. It was suggested that I contact them and see if I'm covered. I was sceptical because mental health - and certainly a pre-existing mental health condition - is often not. After a brief discussion with them over the phone though - and it turns out that work shelled out and they do cover it. I dont have to wait a long time for help. 

(On a side note, the state of mental health care in the country has really, really taken a plunge. And whilst I will be forever grateful that the NHS stepped up and treated me when I was really Ill with this...bloody hell, it needs funding.)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

That is money does. Have it covered and get seen straight away. Not have it and they leave you to suffer.

----------


## Otherside

> That is money does. Have it covered and get seen straight away. Not have it and they leave you to suffer.



Yep, was discussing this with a friend today. 

State system? Vastly underfunded and vastly understaffed. Current wait time in my area is eight months. The child mental health service is currently getting a large bollocking here for lists of approximatley two years so I guess I'm glad I've never had to deal with that rubbish. Mind you, it's hit and miss. I managed to see a psychiatrist within 3 weeks in the area I was living last. And got through the referals list for therapy here in five days.

Private healthcare? One call to the insurers, and they tell me I'm covered. I can get an appointment quickly. Given the amount of time I would have had to sit around waiting to see a professional through the NHS, I probably would have just opted to pay to see one upfront if I hadn't had this to be honest.

----------


## Otherside

Been told that essentially my meds have stopped working and that its time to switch. Also been told that I'm showing "worrying signs of paranoia" during depressive episodes. Had a meltdown at work over this yesterday. I'm really beginning to hate my brain. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ironman

I have had post nasal drip for over a week, but it's only been in the last two days where the draining mucus collects in the back of the throat and underneath the "valve" where I have a bad cough and sore throat.....long enough to clear the area and then I am fine.

This is going to be another bad allergy year.   I was told this week by the pharmacist that even people who have never had allergies before are feeling them this spring.

----------


## Otherside

Psych has indicated I may be able to come off the Quetiapine soon. Never been happier to be honest. It would be nice to not feel like some utter zombie for half the day. It would also be nice to not have to argue with the GP over prescribing the damn drug. I'm not a fan of it, even if it is something of a wonder drug. 

I mean, you would think it was simple to get. Consultant has indicated that I should take this drug. Therefore, the logical thing to do is to issue out the prescription. Im not abusing it, I'm requesting it monthly. But nope, that's not going to happen. This drug is redlisted (It costs to much - Mind you it's not exorbitant. ?5 for a month rather than ?0.70 for a month for the alternative which I cant take) in my area. (It wasnt however, redlisted an hour away, and nobody raised a fuss over me filling it.). I managed to get it issued out a few days ago after asking them if they were trying to make me ill. Doctor wasnt happy about issuing. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Smalm

I go to a psychiatrist once a month
 He is pretty booked out. He is a quack. He didn't even recognize one of my mental health problems or how to treat it and he told me he would "read up" on how to treat Sensory Processing Disorder. They may help with meds, but nothing else it seems. I also have GI issues, but none are due to no gallbladder. It's fun when the gastroenterologist thinks it's anxiety when it's not. I have GERD (chronic heartburn) that sucks and more non mental health problems at only 20.

----------

